# Alimentador automatico para Perro o Gato



## neto86s (Abr 23, 2008)

mi idea es hacer un alimentador programable para que el animal coma 2 veces por dia, una cantidad ajustable y que utilize 5v u 12v. tengo la idea, pero no se como hacer que el motor que quiero poner gire y mueva una tapa para que caiga el alimento y despues que suelte el alimento necesario se vuelva regresar y tapar por donde baja....quiero que sean programables esos ciclos(si me pueden ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho).. 
tengo estos materiales: 
6 contadores decimales pastilla 74 192 
1 timer 555 
6 display DA05 
6 decodificadores 
1 protoboard 4 lineas 
1 relevador relay (RAS-2410) 
10 leds 
2 74LS86 
1 dipswitch de 8 
si me pueden mandar un diagrama de como controlar un motor mediante un reloj digital cada 12 u 6 horas se los agradeceria mucho.. o si me dicen una mejor idea de como hacer el proyecto.
gracias por leerme ...adios



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 23, 2008)

Es para tu perro? No te extrañará luego de una semana que no te ve?
jeje


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 23, 2008)

jeje, era una broma.
Me intereso tu tema asi que puse a funcionar mis neuronas.
Fijate si te sirve esta idea.
El motor tendria que girar un cuarto de vuelta cada vez que quieras alimentar tu mascota.
Podría tener un sensor en cada paleta para que pare solo donde corresponda.
De hecho, no necesitas mucha electrónica....solo un timer...


----------



## neto86s (Abr 23, 2008)

me gustaria que alimentara 2 veces por dia...pero que la cantidad se pudiese controlar.....me gustaria agregarle displays (si se puede)...
muy buena idea la tuya... si me puedes hacer un diagrama de como conectarlo y que tipo de motor poner...te lo agradeceria mucho amigo..
gracias por leerme


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 23, 2008)

1) Si quieres utilizar esos componentes que tienes se complica un poco.
Como hacer un timer de 12 hs o 6 hs y que sea preciso?

2) El motor dependerá un poco de la parte mecánica que hagas o al revés: si ya tienes un motor, ver como hacer la parte mecanica para que ese motor la meneje.

Yo pensaria primero en la parte mecánica, digamos: la tolva donde irá el alimento, el tambor con las paletas dentro y la salida de alimento.

3) Si quieres controlar la cantidad de alimento tendrás que colocar mas paletas para que guarde menos alimento. No se me ocurre ahora como hacer un control de cantidad de alimento ajustable electronicamente.
(Ya se me ocurrirá algo...)

4) Para que quieres un display?


----------



## neto86s (Abr 23, 2008)

solamente quiero hacer un alimentador que se active 2 veces por dia...lo del display pensaba para que se pudiese programar (pero solo ideas mias ,jaja)....
no estoy muy avanzado en esto de la electronica ya te diste cuenta...
es para la escuela lo tengo que entregar en mayo....por eso te pido de favor si me puedes dar la idea de como hacerlo facil..
gracias por leerme amigo..


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 23, 2008)

Se me ha ocurrido una idea mejor. Pero no se como dibujártelo.
Mas tarde escaneo el dibujo y te lo subo.

La idea es un tambor horizontal en lugar de vertical, con muchas paletas dentro adosadas a un motor. El motor gira solo de a una posición (o compartimiento entre paletas) para entregar de a "una porcion de comida". El sistema electrónico deberá funcionar cada 6 u 8 hs (eso se verá) haciendo girar al motor tantas porciones como se quiera. Asi dosificamos la comida.

Con un 555 y unos contadores puedes hacer un timer, no muy preciso, pero podemos llevarlo a 8 hs con un margen de error de una hora (no creo que se enoje el perro...).

Con otro contador puedes contar las dosis de comida. Luego se enclavará este contador con algun flipflop (vemos como hacemos) hasta la proxima hora de comer...

(Si pudieses usar un PIC lo haces en un ratito...)


----------



## neto86s (Abr 23, 2008)

como consideres mas facil que sea de hacer....ten en cuenta que no estoy avanzado en esto.
pero si me ayudas entonces se me hce mas facil.
gracias esperare tu dibujo..


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Abr 23, 2008)

Aqui tienes dos opciones:
Una es la que te explique mas arriba.

La otra es un caño de PVC o plástico similar (un codo 90°) donde bajara el alimento.
El extremo se tapará con un disco (puede ser un viejo LP de vinilo) que tiene unos agujeros del tamaño del caño.
El motor se monta sobre el caño, de manera que el disco tape o deje abierto el caño.
Al girar, va dejando caer porciones de alimento.
Vas a tener que ponerle un sensor al disco para saber cuando esta el agujero tapado. Puede ser un imán en el perímetro del disco y un sensor magnético en el tubo.

Si te animás a armar la parte mecánica, luego seguimos con la electrónica.
Salu2.


----------



## neto86s (Abr 23, 2008)

me gusto la segunda opcion Javier...solo una duda que tipo de motor es mas viable?
si puedes me gustaria ver la parte electronica..
gracias por tomarte tu tiempo en ayudarme..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 24, 2008)

La parte mecanica:

Lo mejor es utilizar un  motor de corriente continua y si es posible con engranajes, por ejemplo de algun juguete, de esta forma se tiene mas fuerza y menor velocidad.

Cada vez que gire totalmente el  motor debe dar una dosis, es mas facil controlar el sistema y simplifica muchi las cosas. Tambien debe llebar un  pulsador/final de carrera para controlar el giro.

En este mismo foro ya se hablo sobre este tema reivisalo un poquito.


Te recomendaria algo de ingineria inversa, busca por internet algunos modelos comercales ha ver como se lo han apañado y nos lo comentas...


Electronica:

La forma mas sencilla es utilizando un cd4060 o el ¿cd4521? que es similar.
Solo seleccionando la salida tienes un pulso cada 4,8,15,32,64... veces con gran precision y seleccionable con interruptores.
Jugando con el reset podras terminar de implementar el tema del motor.

Para la precision puedes utilizar un cuarzo pero con un par de resistencias y un condensador tambien funciona, no tiene secretos.

http://www.coolcircuit.com/circuit/timer_4060/




La parte mecanica es la mas importante y donde debes estrujarte le celebro para que funcione bien siempre.

Un material interesante es el PVC de los tubos de construccion, es facil de serrar, facil de pegar con cola de PVC y lo mejor se puede moldear.

Para moldearlo tienes dos soluciones, con agua hirviendo o si tienen una pistola decapadora mejor todavia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2008)

Puedes comenzar con esto

Este engendro se supone haga lo siguiente:
La primera parte es un temporizador astable con un 555, si colocas como capacitor uno de 22uF te dara un periodo de aprox. 2 seg, estos pulsos los aplicas al contador CD4040, la salida que tome divide la frecuencia de entrada por 1024, o sea que cambia cada 1024 pulsos de entrada, con lo que consigues un temporizador muy largo.
Cuando el CD4040 cambia a positivo, dispara otro temporizador de 2 segundos, que conecta el motor para que gire.
Al arrancar el motor, este cierra mediante una leva el Switch J1 que mantendra el motor funcionando aunque el temporizado se halla desconectado, este switch se habrira cuando la leva vuelva a abrirlo (Igual que el motor del limpiaparabrisas que siempre se detiene en la misma posicion)

Si efectuas los calculos pertinentes, puedes lograr 2 ciclos diarios de alimentacion, puedes variar la frecuencia del 555 o el divisor del CD4040


----------



## neto86s (Abr 25, 2008)

gracias por su ayuda fogonazo y tiopepe, las 2 ideas me gustaron....pero se me vino a la mente y si a eso le agrego un reloj digital con alarma o algo asi y k eso programe los movimientos del motor.


----------



## santiago (Abr 25, 2008)

a todo esto viene el problema de la rotura de la maquina o el corte del suministro electrico jejeje podes usar un emisor-receptor infrarrojo para contar lafinañizacion de un ciclo o vuelta con esto generas un cloc que metes a un contador y a este le acoplas un comparador entonces una vuelta es un pulso 
todo esto comandado por un reloj despertador de la alarma sacas la señal para que comiense el ciclo (como vos decias) y lo pones a las 12 por ej entonces hace un ciclo a las 12 am y a las 12pm entonces tu perro comeria cada 12 horas
ahora se me ocurre que tu artilugio haga mucho ruido y tu perro se asuste en ves de ir a comer jeje
salu2 y suerte


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 25, 2008)

Dedicale un 80%  al diseño mecanico, el tema de la temporizacion es  sencillo.

El diseño debe ser al que no se encasquille y que la cantidad de suministro sea mas o menos constante y que no derrame la comida ni la triture.

Estos son los principales problemas, por eso te recomendaba un poco de pirrateo o ingenieria inversa con modelos comerciales ya que lo dificil es la parte mecanica.


----------



## santiago (Abr 25, 2008)

mira este circuito s¡ tenes livewire por que si tenes podes ver una simulacion de su funcionamiento
ahora te aclaro en donde dice entrada reloj podes poner otro 555 que cada 12 horas de un pulso con un transistor bs547 en su salida y lo pones en ves del switch o sea este circuito es para comandarlo con cualquier cosa que prenda cada 12 horas asi como esta prende 23 seg creo pero ese tiempo esta determinado por el pote tiempo
salu2


----------



## neto86s (Abr 25, 2008)

me gusto ese diseño...esa es la idea que queria amigo...tengo unas dudas:
1)podria conectar un reloj digital a el reloj que me dices?...como saco las terminales?
2)el D2 de cual es?
3)RL2 de k tipo es?
4)que tipo de switch?..los que sean?
5)como controlo los movimientos del reloj para que sean cada 12 horas y que gire por decir 90 grados u 180 grados...(la precision del movimiento).

como veras soy nuevo en esto por eso me surgen dudas.
gracias por ayudarme y comprender.


----------



## santiago (Abr 25, 2008)

viste que hay una perilla que dice reloj despertador bueno en esa va el reloj despertador 
en tu reloj digital seguro que un led enciende cuando suena la alarma no? 
bueno ponele un transistor al led en paralelo y un rele entonces en ves de la llave reloj despertador va el rele
pasos
1 suena la alarma, prendiendo el led y haciendo arrancar el contador
2 pasa el tiempo predeterminado por el potenciometro "TIEMPO RELOJ" 
3 la rueda gira la cantidad de segundos determinada por el potenciometro "TIEMPO RELOJ"
entendes como te digo lo mecanico es la seglunda idea con el disco giratorio y una abertura
entonces haces girar el disco contas cuanto tarda en dar la vuelta y entrgar el alimento y varias el potenciometro de tiempo hasta que sea igual al que mediste
despues te sigo explicando me tengo que ir urgente
salu2


----------



## neto86s (Abr 25, 2008)

solo dime que materiales para comprarlos y empezar..
gracias poor tu ayuda


----------



## neto86s (Abr 25, 2008)

me sirve uno de 5 pines o de cual necesito?
y me podrias decir como conectarlo por favor....es que no tengo idea de como..
gracias..saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 26, 2008)

un rele doble es lo mejor osea el tuyo no sirve pedi un rele doble (8 pines) y el tuyo usalo para potenciar el radio reloj
ahora me surge una pregunta vos entendes mi idea? los grados con un motor comun no los vas a poder controlar si con un motor paso a paso pero no importa 
lo mecanico es la idea que ya te dieron de la rueda vertical entonces con el 555 controlas el tiempo que tarda en dar una vuelta
salu2


----------



## neto86s (Abr 26, 2008)

pero me quedon 2 dudas:
1)que cables conecto o de a donde los tomo?...(respecto al despertador)
2)me podrias decir como conecto los pines de los relays...por ej. en el de 5 se que los primeros son + o GND,pero los otros 3 ni idea (me explicas como conecto los otros 3, a que cables conectarlos?, es que los diagramas que veo no entiendo)...y lo mismo con el de 8 pines por favor..
gracias me has ayudado en todo


----------



## neto86s (Abr 26, 2008)

ese que dice tiempo de motor que es condensador variable?


----------



## neto86s (Abr 27, 2008)

gira cuando el reloj manda el pulso....pero solo gira en un sentido.....me gustaria que gire en un sentido y luego que espere unos segundos (para que se descargue la cantidad de alimento), y despues active un giro inverso para que vuelva  a su posicion original el motor.


----------



## santiago (Abr 27, 2008)

no te conviene si controlas el tiempo con el capacitor del 555 contas cuanto tarda en dar una vuelta completa me decis y calculo el capacitor que necesitas
pd el motor tiene que dejar pasar la cantidad de alimento requerida segun la velocidad 
salu2


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (May 7, 2008)

Si no quieres que te caliente el 555, agregale estas resistencias al circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2008)

¿ Y ese diodo (1N4004) conectado en forma extraña ?


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (May 7, 2008)

Uuuh, si, jaja.....ese no lo vi...
(menos mal que somos muchos ojos mirando un circuito...)
Ese diodo debe ir paralelo al rele.


----------



## santiago (May 7, 2008)

uyyyyy que animal no me di cuenta ops:  perdona es que hice el circuito medio rapido disculpame el led sacalo y masvale maneja una luz con el rele 
el diodo va en paralelo al rele como dijo javier rumbaldo
salu2


----------



## Dano (May 7, 2008)

Diagrama editado, reordenado, creo que quedó mejor.


----------



## neto86s (May 7, 2008)

les agradezco javier rambaldo, santixman,dano y fogonazo por ayudarme en esto.
saludos me salvaron jaja


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2008)

Estube un rato analizando los circuitos el de Fogonazo y santixman y me quedo con el de Fogonazo porque lo veo más estable, el problema que le veo al diseño de satixman es la conexión entre el despertador y el rele de disparo. Los problemas son 2. Uno es que el despertador trabaja con 1.5 voltios y conseguir un relé de ese voltaje es dificil, además el despertador se debe alimentar con 1.5v o con una pila. Según sus especificaciones no tenemos de donde obtener los 1.5v y conectar una pila como que no, porque si se acaba la pila u otro problema relacionado con el despertador adiós perro.

Para mí es mejor estudiar el esquema de Fogo y si hay que hacer algún cambio lo realizamos sobre ese esquema.

Saludos


----------



## MaMu (May 8, 2008)

Yo tengo una pregunta. Como acostumbran al perro a que coma de la máquina? Mi perro cocker ve un gabinete de una fuente y le ladra!


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2008)

Luego de estar un rato jugueteando con el simulador he llegado a este resultado, satisfactorio


----------



## santiago (May 8, 2008)

dano en un mensaje privado se me dio la opcion de utilizar un radio reloj y usar el led que enciende cuando suena la alarma por eso mi diseño y para conectar un rele en paralelo al led de la alarma se necesita otro bc547 con un n4004 y el rele en vez de la llave pulsador que esta en livewire
salu2


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> dano en un mensaje privado se me dio la opcion de utilizar un radio reloj y usar el led que enciende cuando suena la alarma por eso mi diseño y para conectar un rele en paralelo al led de la alarma se necesita otro bc547 con un n4004 y el rele en vez de la llave pulsador que esta en livewire
> salu2



Ese es el problema de usar MP's los demás usuarios nos perdemos del resto :evil:


----------



## santiago (May 8, 2008)

eso le dije pero bueno no importa fue solo una idea 
saludos


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2008)

Este circuito funcionaría si el led donde será conectado no destella, también el led se debe mantener por un tiempo encendido, el tiempo debe ser mayor que el monoestable requiere para trabajar comodamente


----------



## santiago (May 9, 2008)

esacto ese es el tema pero tenia entendido que era fijo, no desteyante
salu2


----------



## neto86s (May 9, 2008)

me gusta tu diseño Dano...lo voy a  montar haber que tal me va, disculpen no ver especificado que era mediante la señal de despertador  ops: ..el de santixman ya lo monte y me funciono muy bien   .
gracias a todos


----------



## santiago (May 9, 2008)

me alegro mucho y ya que funciono pienso que no reprovaste no? jeje
salu2


----------



## neto86s (May 11, 2008)

asi es ..si pase...con 10
gracias a ti y a los demas expertos.
les agradezco a todos los que me ayudaron en mi proyecto..


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 11, 2008)

manda fotos para ver como quedo========

saludos.


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 1, 2008)

una pregunta en vez de tanto follon pense en un despertador viejo cojer os cables del pitito y conectarlo a un 555 en mono....  pues la cuestio es como ago para que el despertador no de pulsos segidos sino que cuando sea la hora de un pulso y punto vamos que no de pulsos hasta que le des al boton de parado que de un pulso y siga  el reloj ....hasta las proxima hora


----------



## santiago (Sep 1, 2008)

asi anda 

saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 1, 2008)

mi pregunta el mio es para peces y si ago cualquiera de esos metodos mmmmmm me pacece que dispersaran mucha comida ya que solo voy a hechar unos 6 escamitas de comida y pense en un sin fin grande y en  cada espira la comida de cada dia

pero lo dificil es como ago para que el motor de una vuelta cada dia?

y lo peor como consiguo que un despertador que hace ti-ti-ti cuando es la hora solo deje pasar un pulso y los demas NO


con un paso a paso facil pero con uno normal?


----------



## santiago (Sep 1, 2008)

diseña bien lo mecanico, despues se vera la electronica que el lo facil

lo que gira para los peces no te sirve ya que es poca comida la que se le da

y el despertador ti-ti-ti ya esta hr¡echo en alguno de los circuitos, con un solo "pulso" queda activado el rele para siempre, es como un circuito de botonera

saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 2, 2008)

pues por eso ......el sin fin dapoca comida de das tu la cantidad que quieras en cada espiral y haces que cada vez que sea la hora gire una vulta el sin fin dando asi x escamas...


pense en una compuetsta que se habriese pero...no se eso dara mucha comida ya que la compuerte debe de abrirse y cerrarse en unos 200 o 500ms

lo mejor sin duda es coger motor pap y hacer una rulet5a con compartimentos y cada paso vacie una de esas divisiones..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 2, 2008)

no no no y no...

la onda esta en un relojito tipo los q vienen ya hechos, que se enchufan a la pared y se programa cuando activa o no la salida.
en tu caso, deberia ser en 23 horas y pico desconectado y solo medio segundo funcionando.


----------



## santiago (Sep 2, 2008)

si ya se que esa era la idea original, yo hice el circuito, fue entre todos en realidad
usar un radio reloj para programarlo, y usar uno de los leds que se encienden cuando empieza a sonar y que ahi empieze el ciclo, pero eso no importa, que primero vea como va a hacer lo mecanico, despues vemos la electronica

saludos


----------



## abrancho (Sep 2, 2008)

hola  a todos muy interesante el tema  porque no utilizan microcontroladores creo que son mas confiables   saludos y suerte


----------



## santiago (Sep 2, 2008)

no se justifica un microcontrolador , para esto ( creo yo ) ya que con ic"c convencionales se puede hacer tranquilamente y sin problemas, ahorrando dolores de cabeza

saludos


----------



## dagger (Sep 9, 2008)

veo que en este ultimo esta sujeto a fallas por la presion (peso)del alimento..cuando hay mucho la presion no te deje cerrar la puertilla......
aparte de eso no se si todos los perros son iguales pero al menos el mio ..cuando no estoy..no come
Logicamente si pasan los dias ..si tiene hambre va a comer..no hay dudas...tambien y mas importante dosificar "agua"
Tambien esta el proyecto Nro 2.....hacer funcionar un contestador que diga "si querida" para que cuando la esposa hinche las pelotas conteste solo"


----------



## santiago (Sep 9, 2008)

yo primero ayude y no lo arme, ahora que lo arme y lo deje una noche, entre los 2 perros me lo tumbaron y le comieron todo jajaja    de noche escuche unos rudos raros, lo perros habían comido todo
pero para las vacaciones uno bien hecho esta bueno

saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Dic 10, 2008)

Después de mucho tiempo perdido en mi casa..jajajaja decidi volver a preguntar jajajajajaja sobre le tema de mis peces ya que me voi una semana y ....los peces una semana sin comida .!


el mecanismo que suete la comida es el follon ...entonces pense en el de la ruedecita pero la pregunta es....como ago que un motor solo gireun octavo de su eje ...! solo se puede con motores paso a paso..porque si pone un motor normal ! vacia todos los compartimentos de la rueda..!


----------



## santiago (Dic 10, 2008)

un motor con una cajita reductora , cuando le frenas la corriente se frena inmediatamente, sino usa un motor con freno, cuando corta la bobina del motor alimenta el freno

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 10, 2008)

un solenoide , abre y cierra puerta de tolva.

igual , yo no haria nada de eso, le dejo la pescera a alguien, no pdria disfrutar vacaciones con la duda de que si falla el aparato mis animales se mueren o sufran.

y si un corte de luz seguido de una sobretension o lo que sea , el problema que sea hace saltar tu interruptor general ?


----------



## santiago (Dic 10, 2008)

pilas jeje un 555 y una solenoyde se manejan de 10 con una bat de 1.2ah sale 20 pesos aca en parana (ayer pregunte para armar una picana)

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 10, 2008)

termino de leer, el tema de los peces (y quizas de los perros.. que no me agrada)
a proposito, vieron el video de ese perro chileno que se metio en la ruta a ayudar a otro pero que fue atropellado ? .............se me caian los mocos, a ese perro lo pongo encima de la raza humana en mi mapa de "seres vivos que valen " .

como decia, el tema de darle la comida a los peces algo que se suele usar es ir dandole "golpecitos" o hacer vibrar el tacho de la comida para que la misma comida caiga de a poco , un recipiente cabeza abajo con *agujeros "de la justa medida"* que al estar en reposo no caiga el alimento , pero si se lo hace vibrar si caiga.

bueno, para ahcerlo vibrar de nuevo un simple solenoide o una chicharra de 12vCA  la cual funcionara solo unos segundos.

con eso creo que se lograria el objetivo


----------



## fernandob (Dic 10, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> pilas jeje un 555 y una solenoyde se manejan de 10 con una bat de 1.2ah sale 20 pesos aca en parana (ayer pregunte para armar una picana)
> 
> saludos



bateria es el respaldo, asi que OTRA COSA MAS , ademas de el cargador a flote y si hace falta generar CA , bueno el oscilador.

MIRA::::::::::ISCULPA ! si hay una buena ocasion para tocarle el timbre a esa vecina que te da vuelta todos los tornillos de la cabeza....y de la otra cabeza ...............es esa..:
me podes cuidar al perrito (con suerte se encariña y de ahi en mas , la pegaste).
o los peces.


----------



## santiago (Dic 10, 2008)

no puedo, con el par de 12" ala de goma los vecinos me odian a muerte   

saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Dic 12, 2008)

jajajajajaj si salta el general...siq ue estan muertos porque el calentador se para y la depuradora deja de funcionar..jajaja


----------



## jose_flash (Dic 14, 2008)

ya seee.! facilito ..que el temporizador active un monoastable (555) 1 seg y con el reductor ago que en un segundo gire  x grados
y ya esta
jaja manos a la obra


----------



## joacob (Nov 17, 2014)

Buenas!!

Estoy haciendo algo parecido para un proyecto de electrónica para la facultad. Me podrían dar una mano con esto?. A ver que ideas se les ocurren. 
La idea es dar cada 8 horas la activación al circuito. Una vez activo con un sensor que tiene el animal activa el circuito secundario del motor el cual tiene que funcionar por un tiempo que se determina según la ración (la idea es hacer 2 o 3 tipos de ración o si se complica mucho, una). Una vez que se termina, se vuelve a contar las 8 horas y hasta que el sensor habilite para nuevamente dar la ración.

Gracias! Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 17, 2014)

joacob dijo:


> Buenas!!
> 
> Estoy haciendo algo parecido para un proyecto de electrónica para la facultad. Me podrían dar una mano con esto?. A ver que ideas se les ocurren.
> La idea es dar cada 8 horas la activación al circuito. Una vez activo con un sensor que tiene el animal activa el circuito secundario del motor el cual tiene que funcionar por un tiempo que se determina según la ración (la idea es hacer 2 o 3 tipos de ración o si se complica mucho, una). Una vez que se termina, se vuelve a contar las 8 horas y hasta que el sensor habilite para nuevamente dar la ración.
> ...



Hola...El tema es ¿que tenes pensado vos?...microcontrolado es mas dúctil y hasta mas sencillo pero tenes que saber de programación o analógico(mucho mas "atado" a su concepción original) mas voluminoso y probablemente costoso...no hace falta saber programar .
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## joacob (Nov 17, 2014)

Hola ricbevi.

La idea es, como venían proponiendo en el foro, usar 555. Lo que tengo en la cabeza es usar un 555 para las 8 horas y otro para el control del motor. Mi gran duda es como plasmar esta idea y ademas, si es posible, agregar un sensor.
Con respecto al microcontrolador, no he investigado en su programación, pero si me decís que se puede realizar mas sencillamente encuentro la forma de poder programar.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 18, 2014)

joacob dijo:


> Hola ricbevi.
> 
> La idea es, como venían proponiendo en el foro, usar 555. Lo que tengo en la cabeza es usar un 555 para las 8 horas y otro para el control del motor. Mi gran duda es como plasmar esta idea y ademas, si es posible, agregar un sensor.
> Con respecto al microcontrolador, no he investigado en su programación, pero si me decís que se puede realizar mas sencillamente encuentro la forma de poder programar.



Analogicamente si usas el 555 lo debes hacer como oscilador y luego dividir con contadores dicha oscilación para sacar el tiempo que necesitas...eso por cada evento que requieras y luego simplificar las acciones a lógica discreta (AND, OR, etc) y mediante el uso de estas prever los eventos a transcurrir...el uso de sensores lo puedes simplificar como esta presente el animal o no Ej: un imán de Nd  y un sensor magnético como un simple reed-switch o mas complejo como un detector de efecto Hall y un flip-flop para el cambio de estado.
Como veras eso es solo lo que se me ocurrió en este momento pero las alternativas son inmensas.

Ric.


----------

